# Are there Credit Cards that earn Triple Points on ALL purchases??  Annual Fee??



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a Capital One Credit card that offers 1.25 points/miles on EVERY dollar spent.  It has no Annual Fee.  I was thinking that maybe a Card with an Annual Fee might offer Double---or perhaps TRIPLE points/miles.

I have seen cards that offer more points/miles, I seem to
remember that they have annual fees of about $85.

I was wondering if any Credit Cards offer (double, or )TRIPLE points for ALL purchases?

If so, a person could earn back his $85 by spending only
$5000. 

5000 X 1.25 =   6,250   Capital Miles Card
5000 X 3.00 =  15,000  'Triple' Miles Card

The difference is 8750 points, which in essence is 'worth'
$87.50 ---so the $85 Annual Fee spent would be recovered.

So, back to my original question---are there Credit Cards that offer Triple points for ALL purchases---and how much is the Annual Fee???


----------



## Dave M (Aug 3, 2007)

The Capital One No Hassle Miles Visa Signature card (not the Premium or Classic card that you apparently have) offers double miles on all purchases for an annual fee of $39.

The Delta Gold SkyMiles AmEx card offers double miles at all supermarkets, drugstores, gas stations and some other vendors. First year is free; then $85 per year.  

Many cards, including Delta's, offer double or triple points/miles for purchases from the sponsoring organization. Marriott's Premier Visa, for example, offers _five_ Marriott Rewards points (worth a penny or a bit more each) for every dollar spent for qualified Marriott spending/purchases, two points for all airline, dining and rental car purchases and, very often - such as now, double points for grocery and gas purchases. The annual fee is $65.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 3, 2007)

*points*

No.   There are credit card forums that might be able to answer this better.  but as far as I know, there are no triple mile on all purchases CCs.  Some provide for double miles on some items or during special promotions.  Furthermore, some of the better CC's are going to cost you more than $85.  An Amex Plat is going to run you $395 and a United Plat Visa is $140 a year.  These provide some good benefits but only if you know how to use them and have the money to use them right.  I think you're engaging in a bit of wishful thinking here.  Now someone may pop up and tell u they have a card from Hole-in the Wall Bank and Screen Door Company that provides many benefits but I would be skeptical.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 3, 2007)

The Costco American Express card offers 3% rebate on all dining charges; 2% rebate on all travel charges; and 1% on all other charges.  No annual fee - except that Costco membership is required and is automatically renewed to this card.

We tend to use this card exclusively for travel and dining -- and receive a nice rebate check each February.


----------



## bruwery (Aug 3, 2007)

Jimster said:


> Now someone may pop up and tell u they have a card from Hole-in the Wall Bank and Screen Door Company that provides many benefits but I would be skeptical.



That's hilarious!!

:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Jimster (Aug 3, 2007)

rhonda said:


> The Costco American Express card offers 3% rebate on all dining charges; 2% rebate on all travel charges; and 1% on all other charges.  No annual fee - except that Costco membership is required and is automatically renewed to this card.
> 
> We tend to use this card exclusively for travel and dining -- and receive a nice rebate check each February.



MMMMMMMMMMM- Money is very good.  Points *might* be *better*
depending on your value system.  In the movie Wall Street, Michael Douglas told us GREED IS GOOD.  Now, if you are greedy, points might be better.  With the points you make in a year, you can turn a $2000 Asia economy flight  into an $8,000 business or first class flight- or roughly $6,000.  Of course, if  you aren't going to Asia or if you don't mind economy, money may be better.

Incidently, I do have an AA Citibankcard now earning 5 points to the dollar on gas and groceries, but it  has a 5,000 point annual limit.  This also is not a standard offer but one negotiated with Citi.


----------



## Art4th (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a Choice Hotels card through Bank of America that has no annual fee and gives double points on all purchases. The points can then be used for hotel stays, or converted to many different airlines. I use mine for SWA and find it better than their own Rapid Rewards credit card (which I used to have, with a $59 annual fee). 

Art


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2007)

rhonda said:


> The Costco American Express card offers 3% rebate on all dining charges; 2% rebate on all travel charges; and 1% on all other charges.  No annual fee - except that Costco membership is required and is automatically renewed to this card.
> 
> We tend to use this card exclusively for travel and dining -- and receive a nice rebate check each February.




It also gives a rebate on gasoline purchases at Costco gas stations.  If you drive much, that alone may pay for your membership each year.  And if memory serves, the new Costco _Business_ AmEx card pays an even higher rebate number.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Aug 3, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> It also gives a rebate on gasoline purchases at Costco gas stations.  If you drive much, that alone may pay for your membership each year.  And if memory serves, the new Costco _Business_ AmEx card pays an even higher rebate number.
> 
> Dave


We've been getting on the standard 1% "other purchase" rebate for Costco Gas.  Are you finding better?  

Costco's Executive level provides 2% rebate on "most Costco purchases" excluding gas and tobacco (?) using the same Costco Amex described earlier.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 4, 2007)

hi. i have many different point CC and use then only for specific reasons and this wa i get double on almost all my purchases.

jetblue-restaurants, theatre  &  movie tickets. now have 3 free flights.

delta-gas, supermarkets,drug stores and home improvement stores. have enough for 4 first class tiks

USAIR- mastercardfirst year all purchases were 1.5, have enough for 3 first class tiks

starwood- use for everything else and go on great free vaca's.

i have it down to a science and noe teach a class at our local Y.

besided the miles i have banked i am going 1st class to CA in jan,2 1st class to PHX, 2 1st class to CA in april

as you can see i love otravel especially for free.

that's why i picked this screen name.


----------



## macko420 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Course as a sticky?*

Pointsjunkie, 
Wow this sounds pretty interesting.  I'm wondering if this subject could be a 'sticky' post?  I imagine it is alot to write up and people pay you to teach them the ins and outs but I would love any specific tips you could pass along.  Just how to find a good card that can be used on any airline would be a good place to start.  Thanks!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 12, 2007)

working the system takes a little bit of studying to see which cards will get you the most for your dollar. the way i started was to decide where i mostly wanted to vacation in the next few years, then went on each airline site to see if they travel to those destinations( with the least amount of stops and plane changes). make that list and start investigating, while you are looking at all the airline sites , get your frequent flyer number with all of them. it is free and this way you are registered. do the same for every hotel and rent a car chain. keep a folder with all your numbers. do the same for spouses.

you can get airmiles when you stay at a hotel and rent a car. you have to decide which airline you want to have all the miles funneled into. get to this point and then i will continue.

this is only the beginning but you do not want to get overwhelmed.

good luck


----------



## tracie15436 (Aug 13, 2007)

I need your class notes!!!!!!  I've been using a toys r us visa for 6 years and have earned $$$$ in toys - kids are getting bigger though...need a new solution.



pointsjunkie said:


> i have it down to a science and noe teach a class at our local Y.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a bit surprised at how card companies make their cards available to different card holders.

For example, my Citibank Diamond Preferred is a no fee card that awards 5 miles per dollar for grocery stores, gas stations and pharmacies.  I told my friend at work about it and he was very excited but when he applied, he only got the bonus miles in the first year.

My Capital One Platinum No Hassle Ultra Miles card offers 2 miles per dollar spent on everything.  Others have reported paying an annual fee for the very same card that was offered to me for no annual fee (forever, not just the first year).  This card also doesn't have a foreign exchange fee.

So I use Capital One for all purchases other than groceries, gas, and drugs.  No blackouts and I can fly on any airline.


----------



## sandesurf (Aug 13, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Marriott's Premier Visa, for example, offers _five_ Marriott Rewards points (worth a penny or a bit more each) for every dollar spent for qualified Marriott spending/purchases, two points for all airline, dining and rental car purchases and, very often - such as now, double points for grocery and gas purchases. The annual fee is $65.



Hi Dave,
  Just wanted to clarify. We have the premier visa but I didn't know about the grocery and gas purchases. Do you know when it started and will end?
Thanks,
Elena


----------



## Dave M (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks as though it was targeted. I’m not using it.

It's similar to but not as lucrative as the 5-times-FF-miles I'm currently getting on my UA Visa on grocery, dining, gas and hotel expenditures through September 30. That offer was also targeted. According to posts at FlyerTalk, some of the offers give the 5X miles only on the excess over a stated minimum level of expenditures. My offer has no minimum, meaning that all of my expenditures in those four categories qualify for the 5X miles.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Aug 14, 2007)

We earn about 2 round trip tickets every three months, we buy friends and family airline tickets and buy additional tickets for business travel.

We do not have a frequent flier number for any airline and we probably use about 16 round trip tickets per year, traveling 3-7 hours each trip.

What are they and can I use them for anything?  Will I get extra points on top of the points I already get for the purchases with my AMEX card?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 14, 2007)

Portlandflowers@yahoo.com said:


> We earn about 2 round trip tickets every three months, we buy friends and family airline tickets and buy additional tickets for business travel.
> 
> We do not have a frequent flier number for any airline and we probably use about 16 round trip tickets per year, traveling 3-7 hours each trip.
> 
> What are they and can I use them for anything?  Will I get extra points on top of the points I already get for the purchases with my AMEX card?


let me get this straight, you are buying and flying airline tickets and do NOT have frequent flyer numbers on the airlines you are flying with. stop, do not pass go and get on-line on the sites of the airlines that you travel on and get that number.

you will get mileage got every paid flight you take as well as your AMEX card.if you have all your boarding passes for the last 3 months they will credit your new frequent flyer account.

they good for free flying,and upgrades to first class.  what are the airlines you use most? pm me and i will guide you through this.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 14, 2007)

Portlandflowers@yahoo.com said:


> We do not have a frequent flier number for any airline....


It's time to change that - today! You and your companion should sign up for the frequent flyer ("FF") programs of every airline you utilize. You can do it all online by visiting the FF program section of each airline's website. As an example, United has a significant presence at PDX, so you likely fly them often. You can sign up for United's Mileage Plus program at this link. Most programs will let you get retroactive credit for flights taken within the past few months if you have saved the appropriate flight documentation.





> What are they and can I use them for anything?


I assume your question relates to the FF miles you would earn in the airlines' FF programs. Based on the number of plane trips you take, your FF miles will add up quickly. They can be used for free plane tickets, upgrades to first class and a variety of other services and merchandise. Spend a few minutes perusing the links at this UA page for samples of how you can use the FF miles you earn.  

Perhaps equally important, by concentrating your flying as much as possible on a single airline, you will almost certainly earn "elite" status on that airline. For example, if you fly more than 25,000 miles in a year on UA, you will receive 25% extra FF miles for every flight, have priority check-in and boarding privileges, be able to reserve seats in UA's more roomy E+ seats (the front of the economy section) and earn certificates that, at no additional cost, qualify you for possible upgrades to first class on selected flights of your choice. Higher levels of flying on a single airline (e.g., 50,000 or 100,000 qualifying miles) will bring further enhanced benefits.

What does all of this cost? Not a dime. All you need to do is sign up for the FF program at each airline and ensure your FF account number for the appropriate airline is part of your flight record every time you fly. If you make your own airline reservations, you can insert the number yourself if you make reservations online. If a travel agent or an employee at work makes your travel reservations, shame on that person for not insisting that you sign up for these FF programs.





> Will I get extra points on top of the points I already get for the purchases with my AMEX card?


Yes, the AmEx points you earn are independent of the FF miles you earn from the individual airline programs.

As a note, you should also sign up for the frequent stay programs of the hotel chains you utilize. In addition to the airline FF miles and AmEx points you earn in those programs, you can earn points in the hotel programs that can be used for free stays and other benefits. And, again, concentrating your stays with a single hotel chain, where practical, can mean elite status and a resulting higher level of service and faster earning of free stays.


----------



## rsonc (Aug 14, 2007)

I just signed up for a Citicard Elite, I get one point for every mile flown on any airline (if I purchase the tickets for me or anyone else on my card). 

Plus for every $1 spent, I earn two points on supermarkets, drugstores, gas stations, commuter transportation and parking merchants and one point on other purchases.

Plus I get a complimentary companion ticket every time you buy a qualifying ticket of $299 or more in the US and Hawaii.

I had a diamond card (5 pts for supermarkets, drugstores, and gas and one point for everything else) but we already reached our limit on points this year when we remodeled our house. Since both are on the thank you point system then I was told that I can use pull the points for both cards together. 

I just got the card so we will see how it works. 

I also have an Alaska airlines card which gives me a $50 companion certificate each year. I use that for Mexico and even with the $75 annual fee it is still much cheaper then purchasing a ticket.. and now they go to Hawaii too

Susan


----------

